# ND Snows



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw a few small flocks of snows and they were not too interested in the decoys. Managed to scratch one. My first ND snow. Got an absolutely mind boggling display of canadas, specks and ducks though. Could have filled up a couple of pickups with them.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

That is what it is all about. Can't wait to just get a few in around here just to see and practice calling canadas in until there is a snow mixed in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jcnelsn1 said:


> Saw a few small flocks of snows and they were not too interested in the decoys. Managed to scratch one. My first ND snow. Got an absolutely mind boggling display of canadas, specks and ducks though. Could have filled up a couple of pickups with them.


I'm sure you enjoyed every minute of it in terms of seeing the area for the first time and seeing all the fowl. Glad you had a good time!

BTW - it sounds like there is A LOT of flooded highways right now in S. ND. They started announcing them on the news last night and I got lost after maybe the 8th mentioned.


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

man i went out yesterday and the highlight of that was seeing like 8 or 10 snows sitting in the middle of a posted feild with a buncha canadas and ducks it was really depressing driving all around n not even seeing a flock. but yess i will agree i saw i ridculous amout of cans but even more ducks!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

A word of caution for ND this year. Be careful on township roads this spring. Many people have been killed being careless on washouts in the past, and this spring is setting up to have many of them. Clay county in MN already has over 30 washouts.

On another note, if you live in fargo and have time to hunt, you have time to sandbag. Sometimes community comes before hunting and there is still ALOT of work to be done before we are ready.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Decoyer said:


> On another note, if you live in fargo and have time to hunt, you have time to sandbag. Sometimes community comes before hunting and there is still ALOT of work to be done before we are ready.


EXCELLENT point decoyer!

I wonder how many Non resident snow hunters would be willing to take time away from their precious requests to find the "X" and instead start asking questions about where the "X" is to help sandbag.

I just got off the phone with my brother. He was disgusted by the Fargo effort he helped with the previous 2 days, as most efforts were trying to save big $$ fancy homes along the river, and little coordination and effort was going to other places. Today, he instead drove to Kindred to help sandbag there. He told me the way it looks the entire town of Kindred may be a lost cause.

I wish I could be back there lending a hand too... sucks being so far away and feeling powerless to help.

Watching the latest weather forecast reports, and hearing about the 2 days of steady rain, combined with potential oncoming blizzard are scary to consider indeed.

This could really be the big one.. making '97 look like a warmup effort. :eyeroll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

You make a good point ryan, but you have to remember that those levees behind those expensive homes will likely save the entire south side of Fargo. If the levees break at 40+ feet a good chunk of Fargo is going under. But yeah, volunteers are needed everywhere so get out and do it!


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's a huge mess over there. Has anyone considered the National Guard or students from area schools to help with the bagging? Try to get ahead of the problem instead of having them come in afterward to help clean up the mess.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 654#578654

:thumb:


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

Ryan

Right after I posted I saw your post. Sounds like everyone is getting with the program.........


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Decoyer said:


> A word of caution for ND this year. Be careful on township roads this spring. Many people have been killed being careless on washouts in the past, and this spring is setting up to have many of them. Clay county in MN already has over 30 washouts.
> 
> On another note, if you live in fargo and have time to hunt, you have time to sandbag. Sometimes community comes before hunting and there is still ALOT of work to be done before we are ready.


Nice hijack of the post.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

On to the migration. North Central ND is still a winter wonderland. There is a lot of snow to melt and there won't be birds moving into North Central ND or Western ND anytime soon. Most birds are moving up the eastern part of the state which is a mess. Doesn't look like the weather is gonna warm up either............... uke:


----------

